# Regarding Body Scan



## jingoli69 (Nov 15, 2014)

So I have to have the body scan done in January. I was told that I have to go off of my Synthroid and he is putting me on Cytomel for a few weeks. Then I have to go off of everything for 2 weeks and go on that iodine free diet again. I have to have the scan and I guess if cancer isn't present then I don't have to have RAI, however if it is he will be giving me a very small dosage and I don't have to be isolated. Can someone please share there experience the 1st year after and what to expect the 2nd time with this. I am concerned about the weight. I am doing such a great job of holding my weight and I don't want this to mess it up. Also, does this process need to occur every year? What if I chose not to do this next year. Has anyone not done it a 2nd time around or a 3rd time around? Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was told I'd need an additional round of RAI at the year mark, but my scan was clean and I did not have as second round.

Why isn't your doctor using thyrogen?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board. Others will be along; I personally, gratefully......................have not had to go through what you are going through. So I cannot comment.

We are here for you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, and, even with a small dose, you will need to take precautions/be isolated to some degree. It's just not the full blown isolation.

And, I had full body scans at the one and two year mark. We skipped the three year mark, but did Tg/TgAB and an ultrasound. I will probably have another scan next year. They are quite good at detecting RAI-avid thyroid cancers.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

So this is your 1-year body scan, correct? I did not have the Thyrogen for my 1-year scan, but they did give me Thyrogen (instead of stopping my Synthroid) for my 2-year scan.

The scan itself is likely to be exactly the same as the one you had last year. It just the RAI dose is much much smaller--a scanning dose versus a treatment dose (assuming you had a treatment dose before).

With only a few weeks off your Synthroid, weight gain should not be a big problem. The biggest pain for me was the diet...maybe that's what kept me from gaining much weight.


----------



## jingoli69 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes, this will be my one year scan. I will only get the RAI if they find traces of cancer. If not then I guess I won't get RAI. I guess I have to do the diet just in case I have to have RAI. I hate that diet it is awful. As for the Thyogen my friend told me about it. I will ask the Dr. but she had hers done on the 3rd scan not the 1st one after the year. I heard that the Thyogen puts you right into hypo thyroid. Ugg I hope I only have to do one of these scans. He said I would probably do another one in 2 to 3 years because I was only stage 1 cancer. Either way this whole process gets me upset thinking about going off of my meds. Last time I did my TSH went to 160. He said I only have to get to 50. Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually, you will get a scanning dose of RAI, which is much, much smaller than a treatment dose. And you are correct--you will only get the treatment dose if they see something in your scan.

How long before your scan will you be going off your Synthroid?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thryogen artificially raises your TSH. It's pretty expensive and some insurance plans get cranky about covering it, but I think it's only the humane thing to do. The LID is annoying enough, let alone going hypo the old fashioned way. Some doctors don't think thyrogen is as effective, but that is not the case. Thyrogen can be used both for metastatic search scans and for treatment level doses of RAI.

http://www.thyrogen.com/healthcare/About-Thyrogen/Remnant-Ablation/Clinical-Summary.aspx

Based upon the primary end point, no visible thyroid bed uptake or, if visible, <0.1% uptake, all patients with evaluable results in both groups had successful remnant ablation. Based upon the criterion of no visible uptake alone, 75% of euthyroid patients (rhTSH) and 86% of hypothyroid patients (THW) were successfully ablated. There was no statistical difference between the two groups (p=0.300). Based upon the criteria of no visible uptake or <0.1% uptake, all patients (100%) in both groups had successful remnant ablation.


----------



## jingoli69 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well I am going to ask my Dr. if I can use the Thyrogen. I will be going off of my Synthroid the beginning of Jan. He will put me on Cytomel for about 4 weeks.. Then I get to do the lovely LID. Going Hypo Thyroid messes up your body. I'm hoping my body will go back to the way it was once back on synthroid. So, you guys are still dealing with all this even years afterwards? At what point do you not have to have scans done anymore or can I choice not to do them? Not everyone has RAI from what I understand.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This will never go away. I hate to say it, but that's the truth. I will try to find the article, but about a year ago I posted a journal artcile that essentially said thyroid cancer = a life time of monitoring. I believe the essence of the article was that recurrence takes place most often during the first two years, you get another "bump" of recurrences at the 20 year mark.

After the first two to five years (during which, depending on your pathology and tests, you should get yearly scans), you usually can go to scans every five years. I had scans at the one and two year mark...we decided to skip this year and we'll scan again next September.


----------



## jingoli69 (Nov 15, 2014)

Are you serious??? Ugg I don't want to have to go through this every year. Maybe every couple of years. He did say that because it was stage 1 it could be every couple of years. I just don't want this to screw up what is working for me. Will these scans and not being on the medicine for a couple of weeks a year screw up my body? I just remember my period didn't get regulated unitl the 6th month. The milligrams I am on now is really working for me. He even said it is. I feel great and my skin is clear and I keep my weight where I want it to be. I guess in the end it is my choice if I want to keep up with the scans. I do know that this is a very slow moving cancer. THanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, sorry I can't find the article.

No, you don't have to go through this every year. You need blood work yearly. You'll need ultrasound regularly. After the first two to five years and assuming annual blood work is good, you can go to every five years.

All you health care options are, of course, your choice. Heck, you could have chosen not to treat the cancer at all. But I'm telling. You what is recommended for long term health. 

The reason you go on thyrogen, as opposed to going off meds, is so that you don't have an interruption of your medication and you can maintain a good quality of life. If you have to go off your meds, doing so a couple a weeks evey couple of years won't shake things up much at all.


----------



## jingoli69 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok, well I will ask him if I am able to go on that shot. He didn't even recommend it to me. I wonder why he didn't even give that to me as an option. He wants to put me on ctytomel for a month then go off of it. I think I will try a juice diet for two weeks so I can maintain my weight somewhat. Hey do you know if you are able to eat green vegtebles on that LID? Thanks


----------

